
Technological Hero Lee Davenport Dies at 95: Here are his 7 Rules for Innovation - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2011/10/03/lee-davenport-a-technological-hero-dies-at-95-here-are-his-7-rules-for-fostering-innovation/
======
jsavimbi
> 7) Hire young blood. A research staff’s average age must not increase even
> one year per annum. In a high-tech lab, a nice average is under 35.

Oh man, that needs some updating.

~~~
robertbud1
which way are you thinking? down or up?

~~~
jsavimbi
I'd have to take the average up a couple of years. ~40 probably. There
exponential growth of information, processes and technology makes it hard for
someone to gain the blanket knowledge by their early thirties that would
enable them to be the person they could've been twenty or thirty years ago.

